# Kindle Reset to Factory Default



## lvg (Mar 18, 2011)

While pressing the button to wake my Kindle from sleep mode the following message appeared.  (Reset to Factory Defaults) telling me that all downloads will be lost. I do not want to reset. At the bottom of the screen i see (Press Del to Cancel) will this stop the reset form happening and start my Kindle without changes?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Press "del" to cancel for sure. . . .unless you want to reload everything. 

Normally, you can only get to that option by pressing menu/settings/menu and then 'reset to factory defaults', so I'm confused as to how it happened accidentally.

Or do you have the old wedge shaped Kindle 1? I ask because you do wake that one with key presses where as the newer models are woken up by sliding a switch. I do thing that to do a reset for the K1, you would use an <alt><R> key combination. You still probably DON'T want to do it.


----------



## lvg (Mar 18, 2011)

the Kindle was in the on position and plugged in for charging. when unplugged this is the message (Reset to Factory Default) or as previously stated at the bottom of the screen it says (Press Del to Cancel) what should i do? will turning it off do anything? i don't want to lost everything saved.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by the 'on' position; unless, again, you're talking about the wedge shaped K1 which did, in fact, have a physical switch for ON and OFF.  Still, I've not heard of that behavior before.  Assuming it's a K1, you probably accidentally pressed the keys to initiate a reset.

Regardless, if you do NOT want to reset it to factory conditions, you click cancel as it says.  If you click o.k. it will reset and you'll have to reload all your books.

And then I'd probably do a restart because it sounds like some electrons have gone wonky.


----------

